# Computer Repair in DF



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Greetings,

Where do you get your computer repaired if you live in Alvaro Obregon? The guy who used to maintain mine (and who did an _excellent _job, btw) is a little too far for me.

Thanks,
K.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! If the guy is excellent, maybe a little too far isn't so far after all. It's hard to find someone good, anywhere.

I hope you find someone closer, but at least you know someone.


----------

